# Trophy Photos



## littlegreenman87 (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi, 
I am from north dakota, but living in montana, and i would love to have a way to see some of the deer getting killed in nd these days... If anyone has a link for a good place to see some nice trophies would you please give me a reply??

Thanks...


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=18390


----------



## littlegreenman87 (Jan 4, 2006)

here is a photo of the very uniform 5x5 that scores exactly 140... I have scored it myself, and also had it scored at a big buck contest.. there is only about 1" difference from one side to the other... I also have this buck's sheds from the year before... this is a 3 1/2 year old deer from northwestern north dakota... doesn't he have a pretty cape? i wish i would have had him mounted ....

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/album_page.php?pic_id=3254


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Here's one my uncle shot around Bisark last year.


----------



## littlegreenman87 (Jan 4, 2006)

Yeah, that is a really nice buck... I would guess he is around 150"??? he may have some deductions, but i don't worry about those that much anyway.. if the deer grows it, you might as well score it


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

littlegreenman87 said:


> Yeah, that is a really nice buck... I would guess he is around 150"??? he may have some deductions, but i don't worry about those that much anyway.. if the deer grows it, you might as well score it


I have no idea. He's not a rack hunter, but was damn proud to take this buck.

It has soem of the longest inside tines I've ever seen. He said they were about a foot long each.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Yes he's much bigger than 150, one hell of a buck! I love those browtines, I sure hope he had it mounted!


----------



## littlegreenman87 (Jan 4, 2006)

goatboy said:


> Yes he's much bigger than 150, one hell of a buck! I love those browtines, I sure hope he had it mounted!


for sure.... those dang i am amazed at the length of the first three points on each side, he'd be around 160.....


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

It's mounted for sure. Really good mount too. He had a perma-grin on his face for about a month.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

So what did he score??
I bet he grossed about 165, I'd love to stick an arrow in his boiler room!

gb


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

goatboy said:


> So what did he score??
> I bet he grossed about 165, I'd love to stick an arrow in his boiler room!
> 
> gb


I don't think he's ever scored it. Like I said, he doesn't really hunt for antlers. Someday, I might convince him to score it.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

If your going to take a photo....maybe you want to take it in the woods, and not in the back of a truck with a DVD player box or whatever in the back.

It'll be a nicer pic. And does the animal justice.

:sniper:


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Here is one I shot up north here in the Antler,North Dakota area.........


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Here's my father and I with bucks from a few years ago...

[siteimg]3763[/siteimg]


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

A couple of mine:



















My son's first buck:










One of Plainsman's smaller bucks:










Thats all I have on my computer here at work. Nothing spectacular, but all are pretty decent.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Here's one my son shot with his bow last fall. Boy I just looked at that tall browtined buck in the back of the truck again, man would I like to see him coming down the trail to my treestand!!!


----------



## BuckBox Displays (Mar 25, 2006)

WOW! Those are all really good deer.


----------

